# Company Website



## tensen (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm in the process of revamping the Dark Quest website really heavily. Not sure if everything is working right, so I don't intend to replace the old website until it gets further along.

The test page is currently at
http://www.dreamseeker.org/dqg2

I would appreciate some feedback. It is using some of the newer technology, so I want to see the opinions from people with various web browsers. I fully expect different results.


__________________
Dark Quest Games
http://www.darkquest.com


----------



## KingOfChaos (Aug 26, 2003)

Works fine for me, tensen   Though I would have expected DQG to have a darker background


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Neal

I checked out the site. It does look good, but maybe some kind of background, as the white on white doesn't look terribly appealing (no contrast) but that's probably just me. One thing that I did notice was that on the pages for Home, About Us, FAQ and d20 Fantasy when one is viewing it in a smaller window, the green box flanking the central box on the viewer's right (love these technical terms, eh? There's probably some web designer name for it, but to me it's a box) gets covered by the central box. I wouldn't really mention it, but it seems odd that it doesn't do so in the News, Print Products, d20 Modern, Links or Submission pages. I figure there might be a difference in the coding that creates this effect.

Other than that, and the pages seeming a little sparse (maybe some graphics? Book covers? Ads?) seems to work great.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 28, 2003)

I looked through and read everything and had zer o problems.


----------



## tensen (Aug 28, 2003)

Thank you all for the feedback so far.


----------



## Tanager (Sep 1, 2003)

Well I just did a quick run-through with

IE 5.5
Opera 5.1
Netscape 4.79
Netscape 6.1

Running on a windows(ME, ugh) platform, 768x1024 screen resolution, viewing in a maximized window.

There are a few differences with the style sheet implementations, with NS 6.1 faring the worst.
IE runs it as intended most likely, with the whole site left aligned and constrained for a 600x800 screen res. with your highlight (green)boxes flanking your main navigation and content on either side.
Opera looks much the same with your right hand highlight floating to the extreme right of the window.
Netscape 6.1 Main body overlaps the left box by a few pixels (looks to be about the width of the boxe's padding attribute?) while the right hand box floats to the extreme right as with opera.
Netscape 4.79 shows unstyled content with the nav elements distributed along the top of the screen and the content below.

IF the window is resized, IE leaves all content as is and allows the user to scroll to see the right hand side. Opera shunts the right hand box along with the screen edge so that it overlaps the main section of the page. NS6.1 also shunts the highlight but flips it *under* the main area of the page.NS 4.79 looks like it resizes a table.

Most of these differences look like the behaviours inherent in the way different browsers implement the _float_ property.

Design wise, the site could use a little eye-candy, although I do appreciate clean designs, so I wouldn't recommend going to crazy. The _hover_ highlights on the navigation elements could stand to be a bit darker or otherwise more visible (change of font-color, adding a border, what have you).

Hope this helps.


----------



## tensen (Sep 1, 2003)

Tanager said:
			
		

> Design wise, the site could use a little eye-candy, although I do appreciate clean designs, so I wouldn't recommend going to crazy. The _hover_ highlights on the navigation elements could stand to be a bit darker or otherwise more visible (change of font-color, adding a border, what have you).
> 
> Hope this helps.




Right now the editors are looking over the content to make sure it is right..  And the web design is mostly looking at making the viewability on various browsers reasonably visible.  Then we add the eye candy afterwards.


----------



## jezter6 (Sep 10, 2003)

Here goes my critiques (as a web professional and from a pure technical standpoint):

First, the white boxes do seem a bit 'pale' on the white background. I would implement a background color/image inside the boxes, and leave the background white, but that's my humble one. I also don't see any DQG logos on the tops of the pages, so the ONLY way I know I'm at your site is the titlebar, which I don't read anyways. Put some good logo on the tops of pages. 

As for technical errors, the green boxes on either side of the page seem to be 'under' the top white box, and the text gets lost on the ends of the box on the left, and on the front side of every line on the right.

Along with that, I clicked on the d20 modern page, and the green box isn't big enough to fit the text, so it just runs down into the white area.

Of course, I use a non-standard browser...but IMHO the best to use to just get the 'basics' working before the eye candy.

I'm running Mozilla 1.4.1 on Win XP. I'm on dialup, so the page loads fast...but once you put those images on keep an eye out that you don't go too heavy on them like some sites do.


----------



## tensen (Sep 11, 2003)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> As for technical errors, the green boxes on either side of the page seem to be 'under' the top white box, and the text gets lost on the ends of the box on the left, and on the front side of every line on the right.
> 
> Along with that, I clicked on the d20 modern page, and the green box isn't big enough to fit the text, so it just runs down into the white area.
> 
> Of course, I use a non-standard browser...but IMHO the best to use to just get the 'basics' working before the eye candy.




Yes, the non-standard browser is what is causing the under boxes, since it is a Cascading Style Sheet...  it is rather specific to browsers.   What resolution is your desktop?  Trying to add in as many variables so that the site looks relatively correct for most browsers.. except for really old ones.


----------



## jezter6 (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm running 1024x768. I tried maximizing my browser and moving dimensions around, but it seems maybe the pixel values are hard coded instead of percentage based.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm using Apple's Safari browser and I'm having problems with the cascading style sheet. Otherwise, the site looks great.

Jay


----------

